# Moving back to Central Mass LEO from FL



## Craig Charron

I'm planning on moving back to Central Mass in early 2015 (2 years) with my family. I grew up in The Brookfields and want to move back. I am a certified sworn LEO in Florida (Daytona Beach area) since 2003 with no break in service. Anyone know the best way to laterally transfer to an agency in the Brookfields area problem also is I will be 34 when I move. Planning ahead since poor planning leads to poor performance and I like to be prepared. All pointers, tips, opinions welcome. I will be making a few visits this and next year to the area.


----------



## Guest

The only "laterals" in MA are between MA Civil Service departments, out of state officers have to go through the regular hiring processes. Some CS departments have a 32 year-old limit, so you're already limited as to what departments can hire you.

The good news is that there is a process to get the academy waived for veteran officers;

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enforce-and-cj/law-enforce/mptc/lateral-transfers-and-exemptions/


----------



## Craig Charron

Thanks for the response and the link, I'll look into that! I thought age would play a factor in it as well.


----------



## CJIS

Go to NH instead!


----------



## Guest

Good luck make sure to take the next civil service test if interested in MSP since they are few and far between or are just thinking about it.


----------



## SinePari

Super Walmart greeter pays better with better benefits than the Brookfield police departments. No, seriously.


----------



## niteowl1970

SinePari said:


> Super Walmart greeter pays better with better benefits than the Brookfield police departments. No, seriously.


And they get an employee discount.


----------



## Deuce

Craig Charron said:


> All pointers, tips, opinions welcome..


Don't, plain and simple. Seriously....


----------



## Craig Charron

Walmart greeters make more than most cities in Florida unless its a big city like Orlando. Most cities start off at 12 an hour and no ot available 3 -8 % into your retirement. Luckily I'm not in that boat but the Gov is going after state retirement now since the court ruling. 
I heard NH was good to work but my family being close is a bonus for me. Always wanted to be MSP growing up but I think I'll miss the age cut off, if I remember correctly it is 32 or 35. Lots of thinking left to do, I appreciate the insight.


----------



## FordMustang

Deuce said:


> Don't, plain and simple. Seriously....


^ 
What he said. I was a South Florida LEO originally from MA and moved back to central MA. You would be better off staying put.


----------



## LGriffin

The best way to laterally transfer to an agency in the Brookfields is to make contact them and ask if they're hiring. I have attached the following thread containing a list of non-civil service towns. Unfortunately, the links are no longer active.
http://www.masscops.com/threads/massachusetts-non-civil-service-departments.79092/

If you choose to take the exam, which I highly recommend, the Civil Service process can take a while. I got a 101 on my last CS exam with officer experience points and it took about a year from the time of the exam to start the process with my selected department. Paycheck well beyond that, so there's no reason why you can't take a non-cs job while you're waiting for a better job on the CS list. Non-CS depts. love hiring cops that they don't have to spend much money on.
You may also want to reach out to UMASS Amherst PD as an option since they have decent pay and benefits.


----------



## cousteau

Being from the south and living in many Atlantic coast states over the years, I would not choose this state, MA, to live or work in. I am too far vested in time at my job in MA to start over somewhere else. My retirement keeps me here as does not disrupting my kids' lives. When I retire, I will be elsewhere within a month. Hopefully my kids will go to college in another state, which I will advise, to see more of what's out there, and never come back to Massachusetts. It is a geographically nice state. But the state of the state is terrible.


----------



## frapmpd24

Craig, you've come to the right place. I am confident that you'll get some honest advice, especially from fellow members of the board who are on the job as well. With a over a decade experience many non-CS towns would likely view you as an attractive candidate. There are some solid non-CS towns. CS isn't exactly the golden ticket it's viewed to be. Yes, it makes it easier to lateral to other civil service departments. Practically speaking, many employees that have the need for CS protection are the less than desirables trying to get their jobs back after screwing up, (yes, there are always the exceptions), while the majority of the department members (through all ranks) simply do their job, MYOFB, and don't need CS their entire careers. A union serves a concurrent purpose by way of mediators and/or arbitrators (which can be quicker than the CS Commission in may respects).

If you're looking toward a smaller town (like the Brookfield's) be sure to do your research to make sure they at least have a union. There was an instance where one of the small towns in that area, without a union, jettisoned virtually the entire department. Hope that helps and good luck.



cousteau said:


> But the state of the state is terrible.


Not according to Doucheval Patrick. The way his State of the State address reads this is a utopia, where money is no object.

http://www.boston.com/politicalinte...alth-speech/NQiuFA1KeGvjESNxR1qghP/story.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaDuce

If you really must return to New England I would go to NH.


----------



## LGriffin

frapmpd24 said:


> Not according to Doucheval Patrick. The way his State of the State address reads this is a utopia, where money is no object.


Yeah, a welfare utopia. MA provides the fifth highest monthly amount in welfare so dregs flock here in droves. No money to pay cops though.

Read more: The States Doing The Most (and Least) To Spread The Wealth - 24/7 Wall St. http://247wallst.com/2011/11/11/the-states-doing-the-most-and-least-to-spread-the-wealth/#ixzz2Jf7R4WyZ


----------



## Edmizer1

There are many solid non-CS towns in the Central Mass area. Sturbridge, Amherst, UMASS, Wilbraham, Longmeadow, and Southwick are some good career depts. If you are just looking to get a job until something else becomes available, there are several smaller agencies that are always looking for full-time academy trained people. You can definately get a job in one of the smaller agencies but some of them are downright awful places to work.


----------



## pahapoika

campus PD's seem to do better out there money wise.

you could always try the DOC.

NCCI aka MCI-Gardner is a easy stop, decent pay and bennies.

no telling where you would get assigned in the state, but you could eventually get to Gardner

maybe the sheriffs department in that area ? might be worth a look.


----------



## Herrdoktor

MaDuce said:


> If you really must return to New England I would go to NH.


Or Maine

(I heard they will have electricity soon so rock on Maine)


----------



## gm7988

If you absolutely have to come back, you can lateral up to NH and Maine but the pay in Maine might not be the best. With that said I *highly* advise against doing so. You'll be bored to tears.


----------



## Craig Charron

I'm going to check out the local departments when I am up there later this year. It's safe to say all the departments I was thinking of looking at are Non - CS. So it is safe to think the Unions normally cover CS departments but Non - CS departments do not have unions. I'm in the Teamsters down here so I was just curious as well. I know I will give up alot of my training certs, BTO, FTO etc, but I think a few like THI may stay with me. Thank you all for the feedback I really appreciate it. I knew asking LEO's nothing would be held back


----------



## Guest

Craig Charron said:


> I'm going to check out the local departments when I am up there later this year. It's safe to say all the departments I was thinking of looking at are Non - CS. So it is safe to think the Unions normally cover CS departments but Non - CS departments do not have unions. I'm in the Teamsters down here so I was just curious as well. I know I will give up alot of my training certs, BTO, FTO etc, but I think a few like THI may stay with me. Thank you all for the feedback I really appreciate it. I knew asking LEO's nothing would be held back


Just about every police department in Massachusetts is union. I can't think of any that aren't.


----------



## LGriffin

Since you're not concerned about CS departments, you should also consider taking 84 or the back roads into CT to find work.


----------



## j809

Non-cs pd in central mAss are just about all covered under MassCop probably largest police union in the state. You have to be hired by a pd already here in mass before that chief can start the waiver process.

Btw we had an opening and had over 100 apply narrowed down to19 then 3 then 1. Noncs pd can be more picky as they don't have to hire off a civil service list.


----------



## Macop

Craig Charron said:


> I'm planning on moving back to Central Mass in early 2015 (2 years) with my family. I grew up in The Brookfields and want to move back. I am a certified sworn LEO in Florida (Daytona Beach area) since 2003 with no break in service. Anyone know the best way to laterally transfer to an agency in the Brookfields area problem also is I will be 34 when I move. Planning ahead since poor planning leads to poor performance and I like to be prepared. All pointers, tips, opinions welcome. I will be making a few visits this and next year to the area.


No offense, ive been to Daytona Beach. Why the hell would you want to come back to this shithole?


----------



## Guest

Macop said:


> No offense, ive been to Daytona Beach. Why the hell would you want to come back to this shithole?


Family ties can be strong.

Once I hit the pension finish line, it sounds cold, but it will be a waiting game for my wife's parents to pass away, then we're out of here to a solid red state. I'm the only idiot in my family that stuck around here.....both my parents are dead, my brother is in Maine, and my only surviving uncle, only surviving aunt, and all my cousins are in Florida.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> Family ties can be strong.
> 
> Once I hit the pension finish line, it sounds cold, but it will be a waiting game for my wife's parents to pass away, then we're out of here to a solid red state. I'm the only idiot in my family that stuck around here.....both my parents are dead, my brother is in Maine, and my only surviving uncle, only surviving aunt, and all my cousins are in Florida.


A lot of guys come to Virginia and the Carolinas because of the low tax rates against your pension.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Macop said:


> No offense, ive been to Daytona Beach. Why the hell would you want to come back to this shithole?


Family.

It's the #1 reason we lose New Englanders who go back home.


----------



## Deuce

Pffft.. Fuck family... Eat your young... Carolinas tax your pension, FLA doesn't.. I'm outta this shit hole ASAP, the welfare fucks can have it.....


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> A lot of guys come to Virginia and the Carolinas because of the low tax rates against your pension.


I like VA, I went to high school there.

How are the gun laws?


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> I like VA, I went to high school there.
> 
> How are the gun laws?


There are none for the most part.

Also conceal carry is a $50 permit.


----------



## Craig Charron

Macop said:


> No offense, ive been to Daytona Beach. Why the hell would you want to come back to this shithole?


Simple facts: non stop heat, Crime rate is growing each year, FL leads the country in LEO deaths, numerous gangs one H.S. has 100 different sets of gangs , education is one of the lowest for kids in the nation. Daytona makes some of their places look nice but take a look at their crime rate, drug problems, serial killer which was never caught, No pay raises in 6 years starting salary LEO 28,000 - 32,000. Now the governor and Tallahassee are trying to push an additional 3% contribution to the 3% they passed years ago. Now they want to make our State Retirement into a 401K style. That's just scratching the surface. Cheap and nice to retire and don't plan on being outside much then FL is the place to be.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/fl-major-pension-changes-considered-20130124,0,2612316.story


----------



## Craig Charron

Deuce most people are on welfare in this state as well! Before you jump do your research if you enjoy amusement parks and the beach then this state is for you. Also Florida is a right to work state so the unions have very little power and you can't strike, picket, etc. As one agency found out last year if you go to arbitration and lose the city decided each member had to pay approx 3,000 - 5,000 back to the city.


----------



## trueblue

Florida leads the country in LEO deaths? California, Texas and Penn all higher according to ODMP...unless their stats are wrong. But you do have some non stop F****** heat!


----------



## Craig Charron

I was wrong, it was 2011. Yes the heat and humidity are both wicked killer. If only polyester was comfortable and breathed.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> There are none for the most part.
> 
> Also conceal carry is a $50 permit.


I'm not so much concerned with concealed handgun carry (LEOSA), I was wondering about high-capacity magazines, semi-automatic rifles, etc.


----------



## Guest

Craig Charron said:


> Deuce most people are on welfare in this state as well! Before you jump do your research if you enjoy amusement parks and the beach then this state is for you. Also Florida is a right to work state so the unions have very little power and you can't strike, picket, etc. As one agency found out last year if you go to arbitration and lose the city decided each member had to pay approx 3,000 - 5,000 back to the city.


Before the courts struck down drug testing for welfare recipients, I had a domestic where the "couple" (more like FWB) with 5 bastard children told me, without a hint of shame whatsoever, that they moved from Florida to Massachusetts because of the drug testing.

No offense, but I hope they've moved back since.


----------



## Deuce

Craig Charron said:


> Deuce most people are on welfare in this state as well! Before you jump do your research if you enjoy amusement parks and the beach then this state is for you. Also Florida is a right to work state so the unions have very little power and you can't strike, picket, etc. As one agency found out last year if you go to arbitration and lose the city decided each member had to pay approx 3,000 - 5,000 back to the city.


Like Delta, I've encountered way too many FLA transplants who moved here, for the sole reason to suck MA's fat welfare teet.. As the white trash dirty whore told me recently: "now how my suppose ta feed my 3 kids on $200 a week?" Even her useless bitch mother couldn't understand and agreed to move here with her.. Yah she's on welfare too and neither understood the concept of getting a job..

We can't strike either. Union? Mine's a joke and union power is non existent. Jealous private sector employees made their opinions about us clear and pols fucked us over. The city I work for shoves it up our ass every chance they get. Arbitration? The city doesn't give a crap what the mutually agreed upon, independent arbitor says. If you count a 1%, or 2% raise over 3-5 years, then sure, ok, I got a raise. But I'm paying out the ass for the worst GIC in the world, a pissant retirement pension that's grossly mishandled by the city and dues for a union that gave all power back to the chief and city. The governor even made it easier for employers to fuck over their employees and our elected officials only care about votes (see welfare floaters above)....


----------



## Drinkthekoolaid

Herrdoktor said:


> Or Maine
> 
> (I heard they will have electricity soon so rock on Maine)


Hey easy now! We just got indoor plumbing....


----------



## Macop

Craig Charron said:


> Deuce most people are on welfare in this state as well! Before you jump do your research if you enjoy amusement parks and the beach then this state is for you. Also Florida is a right to work state so the unions have very little power and you can't strike, picket, etc. As one agency found out last year if you go to arbitration and lose the city decided each member had to pay approx 3,000 - 5,000 back to the city.


Cant strike here either


----------



## Macop

Craig Charron said:


> Simple facts: non stop heat, Crime rate is growing each year, FL leads the country in LEO deaths, numerous gangs one H.S. has 100 different sets of gangs , education is one of the lowest for kids in the nation. Daytona makes some of their places look nice but take a look at their crime rate, drug problems, serial killer which was never caught, No pay raises in 6 years starting salary LEO 28,000 - 32,000. Now the governor and Tallahassee are trying to push an additional 3% contribution to the 3% they passed years ago. Now they want to make our State Retirement into a 401K style. That's just scratching the surface. Cheap and nice to retire and don't plan on being outside much then FL is the place to be.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/fl-major-pension-changes-considered-20130124,0,2612316.story


Well, the facts are not always simple, at least not for everyone. I have friends, former cops here in Ma that are down there and tell me they have no regrets. So I guess it depends on what your looking for and the part of Fl your in. Although if I ever go down yonder it will be Palm beach or Broward county where my friends are at. Much better retirement than here in Ma. I see that depts hve different retirements, some are 20 yrs and out, some will even buy back out of state Police time, OT included in retirement, blah, blah. The grass aint always greener, but compared to our fucked up 32yrs on at 55yrs old, the grass aint so brown either! The heat, ya im well aware of that, been down there enough times to know, done plenty of ride alongs, but fuck it, I love that Florida heat, especially in the winter months! Id rather sweat my balls off and have em hanging down to my knees instead of em tucked up inside my stomach cause its so goddamn cold. As far as the crime, well I didn't become a cop to get killed, of course not. But if I was worried about crime, well I guess I wouldn't be cop.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Delta784 said:


> I'm not so much concerned with concealed handgun carry (LEOSA), I was wondering about high-capacity magazines, semi-automatic rifles, etc.


Mags are fine (I own a few 40 rounders for my AK), rifles are impossible to buy right now, but fine.

Side note: No shotguns with a capacity over 9 shells. No clue why but its in the books.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Drinkthekoolaid said:


> Hey easy now! We just got indoor plumbing....


I love it up where my parents live. If I ever had to move back north it would be up there.

It's cheap and quiet. As I get older that is more appealing to me.


----------



## Craig Charron

I know the grass isn't greener and wouldn't jump ship for that its more about better living, environment, education for my son and wife. I have no complaints about my department well there are always a few, but for the most part they treat us well. 

We got into and do this job to keep the sheep safe and the wolves at bay. My patrol area backup can be 20 minutes or more away so you need be on your game and know how to handle everything solo. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to provide for my family when we move. Maine has plumbing and electricity now?  Wow.... But a pretty awesome state I have a cousin in the most north part of Maine. 

I think each state has their own supply of the 47% and they jump back and forth as they want its not like they worry about much! Palm Beach isn't bad I try not to venture into Broward to often but it has it's nicer areas as well. If you like the heat, sand, ocean Florida can be great and an awesome place to retire! I loved Florida for 2 - 5 years then it just became the same thing all the time.


----------



## j809

I hear florida west coast is the place to be


----------



## SinePari

NONE of you dickheads better be driving up property values in the Carolinas before I retire, you fucks.


----------



## Johnny Law

Fuck Florida and the ball dropping humidity. I'm punching the ejection button to Tennesse or Kentucky, where there is at least a mild winter They fulfill my requirement of being red, firearm friendly, and compared to this asshole state low cost of living.


----------



## Herrdoktor

SinePari said:


> NONE of you dickheads better be driving up property values in the Carolinas before I retire, you fucks.


Companies like Sysco, etc. are already doing that. A mini Silicon Valley has sprung up.


----------



## Macop

Craig Charron said:


> I know the grass isn't greener and wouldn't jump ship for that its more about better living, environment, education for my son and wife. I have no complaints about my department well there are always a few, but for the most part they treat us well.
> 
> We got into and do this job to keep the sheep safe and the wolves at bay. My patrol area backup can be 20 minutes or more away so you need be on your game and know how to handle everything solo. I'm just trying to figure out the best way to provide for my family when we move. Maine has plumbing and electricity now?  Wow.... But a pretty awesome state I have a cousin in the most north part of Maine.
> 
> I think each state has their own supply of the 47% and they jump back and forth as they want its not like they worry about much! Palm Beach isn't bad I try not to venture into Broward to often but it has it's nicer areas as well. If you like the heat, sand, ocean Florida can be great and an awesome place to retire! I loved Florida for 2 - 5 years then it just became the same thing all the time.


I hear ya bro, I love the Fort Lauder-dale area.


----------



## Guest

I actually like the change of seasons, so VA is attractive to me, especially since Herrdoktor confirmed that the firearms laws are okay. 

I went to VA for high school, and they do get cold/snow like we do (at least around the area I would want to live - Charlottesville), but not insane amounts like is predicted for this weekend in MA.

One time in HS, we got 4 inches of snow, and it paralyzed the campus.


----------



## Goose

Johnny Law said:


> Fuck Florida and the ball dropping humidity. I'm punching the ejection button to Tennesse or Kentucky, where there is at least a mild winter They fulfill my requirement of being red, firearm friendly, and compared to this asshole state low cost of living.


Better pack a banjo in the truck so you can fit in once you unpack.


----------



## Johnny Law

frank said:


> Better pack a banjo in the truck so you can fit in once you unpack.


I'm more into moonshine. Besides I have a college degree AND all my teeth, so I won't be your typical Bubba anyway.


----------

